# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  "Hot dogs" in Malaysia

## Erwin

Ich lese gerade in den BBC News, dass das Malaysian Islamic Development Department  (ein Institut der Regierung) die Restaurants in Malaysia zwingen will, den Namen "hot dog" zu ändern, da ein Hund ("dog") unrein sei. Nahrung, die einen solchen Namen trage, könne nicht "halal" sein.... 

Erwin

----------

